# Advice for purchasing out of town



## Carolinagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi! We are going about and 1 hour and half out of town tomorrow to look at a 2000 Keystone Bobcat 280 a dealer has on his lot.  Any advice on anything in particular to look for.  We have seen pictures of the inside and the layout is pretty close to what we want, and the price looks good too.  We may make an offer if everything turns out to look like what we want.  My concern is since its out of town, I want to be sure we don't overlook something.  Sometimes its the little things you forget to check out.  Any ideas?

Carolinagirl
2000 Coleman Fairview
1995 Chevy Suburban
1995 Chevy Silverado 4x4


----------



## C Nash (Feb 21, 2002)

Advice for purchasing out of town

Hello Carolinagirl,
Is this a new unit?  If so, remember it may have been on the lot since late 99.  A lot of people have probably walked through opening drawers, doors, windows, ck all drawer slides, hinghes and such.  How is the carpet and uphoilsery, man I need spell ck, does it show wear? I know they have signs "please do not sit" but, I sure am going to sit and try it out if I am looking to buy. None of this would bother me except, I would expect a pretty good deal.  They should be wanting to move the unit.  20 t0 25% off list at least. If it is a used unit, just do the normal tire kicking and look for any water damage, hook up to power and wait long enough to see if all appliances work.  Don,t forget h/water heater and see if they will give the previous owners name and find out why they traded.  Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Carolinagirl (Feb 22, 2002)

Advice for purchasing out of town

Hi CNash,
Well we went to look at the bobcat.  Fortunately it already had a down payment on it, I say this cause the layout left some to be desired.  The only spot for the TV was on a fold out stand off the back of the dinnette to the left when you walk in the door.  The kitchen was immediately infront of you when you walk in but that TV would be in your way walking in the door.  With 2 kids and nintendo and playstation gadgets, your talking a disaster.  Anyway we saw a unit we really liked.  It is Wildwood by forest river.  This unit is a new leftover 2001 unit.  It looks great, priced great, we can't find anything wrong and may make a deal.  Any info about Forest river?  We tried some research and it seems mixed reviews, depends on the brands.  Any comments from anyone on Forest river would be appreciated, even more for Wildwood by Forest river.  Thanks!

Carolinagirl
2000 Coleman Fairview
1995 Chevy Suburban
1995 Chevy Silverado 4x4


----------



## Cliff (Feb 22, 2002)

Advice for purchasing out of town

Carloinagirl...

The Forest River is not a high dollar piece, but make good starter units. I suspect they are very similar in quality as their pop-up units are, which you may be more familiar with from postings on the PUT board concerning the Rockwood and Flagstaff Pop-up's.

I looked long and hard at a Forest River 5th wheel, it's amenities and layout were near identical to the Alpenlite, but cost was around $30,000 less. It was obvious the quality wasn't near as good, but it seemed like a decent trade off considering the price difference. I'll need to hit the lottery before I can buy a $56k Alpenlite!!!

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## drummerman (Feb 22, 2002)

Advice for purchasing out of town

Hey Carolinagirl.

I just purchased a Wildcat 5th wheel by Forest River. Its a 28BH
My wife and I did a lot looking, (2 years worth) and for the price, features and extras, we when with the Wildcat.
Everyone I have talked to about Forest River products seem to like them.  No major problems I know of.  Keystone's Larado 29BH's floorplan was pretty much the same, but the Wildcat had more features standard than Keystone Larado 29BH.

I get it in about 5 weeks,

Here is a link to Forest River's website.

http://www.forestriverinc.com/default.asp?page=wildfp&menu=wildfc


drummerman


----------



## brooksrimes (Feb 23, 2002)

Advice for purchasing out of town

Forest River may be a good company, but I think they have a lot of nerve requiring that you register on their website just to find out who their nearest dealer is.


----------

